# Nissan Previews Denki Cube Electric Concept Car in New York



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The company announced at the press meeting that it will launch a fleet of electric vehicles not just in Japan but in the US in 2010 as part of its Green Program.

More...


----------

